

Why I don't like Steve Jobs - TheRodinhood
http://therodinhoods.com/forum/topics/why-i-dont-like-steve-jobs

======
Apple-Guy
Nice post. Thankfully more people are now getting 'it'. That's why Apple
became the top tech company by value.

